# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Aimbot now?

## kolbasoid

A year later. has the aimbot for this game?
or free esp?

----------


## dtoast

I'm still looking for a paid aimbot that works with the current game. No luck I'm afraid. Quite surprising.

----------

